# Seeking Advice



## UKAbroad114 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi all, I am new here today. I am planning a short trip to Japan (2-3 months), and was hoping I might be able to work to help subsidize my trip. I am not going to ask about English teaching as I have read a lot about it already, and that seems virtually impossible to do in the time scale I have...

My question goes out to those of you that are scuba divers. I am a PADI Instructor, and was wondering if anyone here could offer advice about finding some diving work?

Is it as difficult as finding English teaching work?

I have sent emails to various dive centers, but not getting much in the way of feedback. So I am wondering if I just turn up and see if I can freelance (if this is allowed...)

Anyway thanks for taking the time to read, and if you can offer any advice, it would be appreciated.


----------



## tantan3300 (Apr 8, 2014)

how fluent is your Japanese?


----------



## jTea (Apr 9, 2014)

Unless you a decent understanding of the Japanese language, it's very hard for someone to find a job outside of teaching English.

Also, do you have a work visa or a holiday working visa? I'm pretty sure you would need one to do even freelance work.

Finding English teaching work is a lot easier once you're already in Japan than if you're overseas. I don't know if there's any company that will hire you while you're still overseas and you're only wanting to work 2-3 months. I would recommend you start looking for part time English/tutoring jobs once you arrive in Japan provided you have a working visa.

There's always working in bars/restaurants. I've seen quite a few in Tokyo that want to hire foreigners but you can imagine what the job/hours would be like.


----------

